# Deep dropping info



## Cjperciavalle (Aug 23, 2017)

Would anyone be willing to share some deep dropping spots for grouper, tile fish, sword fish, etc. thanks!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Cjperciavalle said:


> Would anyone be willing to share some deep dropping spots for grouper, tile fish, sword fish, etc. thanks!


South of Pensacola pass with a good fathometer.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

That' some good advice Ron.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

so nobody wants to tell our new friend the location of the tile?
well, there's plenty out there so no need to keep your numbers secret.
all you got to do is go southwest for bout 60 miles till you get to a spot
that the bottom starts to drop off. this is the key. when the bottom starts to get deeper, drop your lines and let it drag till about 1200 -2000 feet.
you should come up with a few tiles.

jack

oh, forgot to say you need a bottom rig like a tanacom that will hit 2000-3000 feet.


----------



## Cjperciavalle (Aug 23, 2017)

Thanks for the info! We will definitely try it next time we hit the blue water rigs.


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm no deep drop expert..... far from it to be honest, but there hasn't been a ton of responses so I'll chime in. There isn't much to it when targeting golden tile fish..... swording is a bit different. Golden tilefish live in mud burrows on the bottom, and they typically live in large colonies. You don't exactly need a transducer that reads bottom at 800-1000, because you wouldn't be "marking" anything specific for tile fish even if you could read bottom. Basically blind drop in deep water..... preferably 700-800 as a starting point and then go deeper. Drag bottom with some stout branch style bottom rigs with the weight on the bottom, and hook your squid several times so that it doesn't come off the hook easily. If you descend really fast, then the weight might "stick" in the mud and might require you to come pretty tight before it lets loose.... no worries. Use braid. If you don't get any bites, then move along a few hundred yards and try again......or just drift with patience and wait. If you hit a hot spot then mark the general area, but you don't really "numbers" to be successful. Just time and fuel


----------

